# Moving to Hong Kong



## charlieferens

Hi im moving to Hong Kong been offered a teaching job at Sylvan learning. Just wondered if anyone could give me any more details of the place etc. I'll be living at Repulse Bay.
Thanks Charlie


----------



## sinosourcing

*Hongkong*

Hongkong is not good for me , because too much people , and the city is always seems very busy . But it is close to China , if you have time you can come to China for travel , it is very easy .


----------



## kkarrived

The city is busy. When are you moving? Do you want information about Sylvan learning or about Hong Kong itself?


----------



## anuska

charlieferens said:


> Hi im moving to Hong Kong been offered a teaching job at Sylvan learning. Just wondered if anyone could give me any more details of the place etc. I'll be living at Repulse Bay.
> Thanks Charlie


Hi charlie!
I am very interested in moved to HOng kong too. I can tell you that it is a great city to live, i love it. I am from Spain, and right now i am working as a programmer, but i am interested in work as spanish teacher there (working as a programmer i need fluent chinese), could you tell me how you could achieve the job?? 
Thank you very much for your help!


----------

